# Dometic AES fridge. Not working on 240 V



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've got the van on hook-up in anticipation of going away for a couple of days.

However the fridge is'nt cooling down on 240 V. On automatic mode it has correctly selected itself to 240 V but it plainly is'nt cooling. All the LED's appear to be functioning as I would expect.

Does anyone know if there is an internal fuse which could have blown ? & where it's located.

Many thanks, Dave.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hi

I am guessing.....if the fuse had gone, surely the AES would select gas?

How long has the fridge been turned on?

How about putting an ice cube tray in the freezer box to see how that is working.

My fridge took a fair few hours to cool on it's first use.

Russell


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

The fridge has been switched on all of last night & most of today. I unplugged the hook-up for five minutes to move the van & then plugged it back in again. 

The gas is also switched on but whilst the selectors set to "auto" the gas is'nt kicking in & it's preferentially using 240 V. It will go onto gas if I select it.

I've just removed the grilles on the outside of the van & the big black coil inside the void space is warm to the touch. I dont know if this is good or bad ?

Anyone know where the fuse is ?

D.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hi

Just another thought - is the door fully closed? Run your fingers gently around the seals and ensure the door is fully closed.

Sorry I am unable to help you locate the fuse.

Russell


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Russell.

Thanks for your attentiveness  Both doors are in the closed position. IE not in the ventilate position. The freezer compartment & the finned aluminium element in the fridge are'nt getting cold  

D.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dave contact Jeff on the link below by email or phone and tell your problem, he is a good guy for helping people out.

http://www.leisuretechservices.co.uk

Bob


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I thought we had the same problem last weekend but when I checked, the circuit breaker which protects the fridge and the other mains points on the van had tripped. I reset it and have tested it over 4 days with no problem. maybe you have a CB or alternatively a fuse. Ours was situated next to the main hook up point


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Whistlinggypsy.

Thanks for the link. I suspect I'll be using it tomorrow.

C7KEN

My main circuit-breakers (2 off) are both "on"

At the moment I'm trying the fridge on gas. The gas has kicked in & is heating. I've got no idea how an absorbtion fridge works  so for now I'm in the dark. The power or gas obviously heats up part of the piework & drives a reaction, which in my case is'nt working 

D.

& for some reason I can't get dometic's webby to work http://www.dometic.com/


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Dave,
You don't say what model your fridge is but I suspect it is a fuse.
At the rear of the fridge is a 'black box' and inside this are a couple of fuses [depending on your model] - 1 fuse will cover the 12v circuit and the other the 240v circuit, if my memory is right the 240v fuse should be 3 or 5amp.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

vicdicdoc 

The model number is RM 7655L

I'll have another look for the fuses.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Further to my last post.

Fridge definately working on gas. There's no obvious fuse although it's got to be somewhere, both for the 12 & 240 V supplies. I suspect it's accessed from the front probably behind the trim at the top where the control knobs live. The live supply comes in via a circuit breaker then through a small bus-bar. This splits the supply three ways one of which goes into the rear of the fridge. There's no inl-ine fuse so it's got to be inside somwhere.

Thanks for all the replies so far. Time for a quick half then off to me scratcher


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

If you find a fuse please let us know. When I appeared to have a problem I looked for a fuse and could not find one. i have a wiring diagram for our fridge and it shows no fuse but maybe there is one somewhere between the circuit breaker and the main fuse element although I can't easily see a reason for one


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

if you unscrew the control panel, two screws, there may be a black box on top of the fridge. lever off cover from side, should be a sticky label showing diagram. two fuses inside, one for 12v and one for 240v.
this i know having had to replace two pcb's  it may be the board, as 12v and gas operation still worked with mine when 240v had gone phut, hope not.
simon


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Fridge problem now solved.

Absorbtion fridges due to thier design dont work if they're at an angle. I phoned several places most of whom reckoned my fridge was faulty. The bloke in the workshop at Brownhills North East gets full marks as he suggested it was either faulty or the vehicle was on a slope. This set the bells ringing & within ten minutes of parking on the level the freezer had frost forming inside. There is a clue in the instructions that show the fridge being leveled during fitting with a spirit level. 

Dometic technical assistance could'nt tell me if the unit was internally fused ?

My driveway is on a slight angle, & I mean slight. I have'nt measured it but one in twelve at a guess-timate. 

I was about to leave on a foray to Ardnamurchan when I started this post. Thanks to everyone who sent a response to this thread.

Dave.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

So why did it work on gas, Dave?

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Gas system has higher calorific value than the electric system, and the rising heat can bend itself to find (?) the flue outlet, or summat (?)


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Dave B.

In addition to spacerunners reply, the answer is I don't know. What I can tell you is that the heated part of the circuit, IE the insulated vertical tower felt hotter whilst on gas than either 240 or 12 V. After finding that the fridge wasn't cooling on 240 & switching to gas there was frost forming after about 30 minutes. However when I went to check the next morning after a full night on gas the fridge & freezer were both again at ambient temp. It had been working as there were remnants of ice cubes in the cube tray :?

Dave.

There is a full explanation of the workings of the absorption fridge here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einstein_refrigerator


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi dave,
my drive is on quite a slope and both fridges work on 240v or gas, have heard of the problems associated with slopes but haven't experienced it. usually plugged in to keep beer cool  also good at christmas - extra space for all the extra food.
simon


----------



## Bobonong (May 7, 2007)

I have what appears to be exactly the same problem on my AS Nuevo. The fridge seems to run on 12v but not on 240v. (haven't tried it on gas). There are fuses adjacent to the habitation battery, one of which is supposed to be for the fridge plus 2 relays which (I think) control the operation of the fridge. The fuse ratings are different than quoted in the A/S handbook and anyway I can't see if one has blown - but I haven't any spares so will leave well alone for now. I actually have a call into A/S as I write this so hopefully the chap there might be able to help.
My m/h is parked on bit of a slope but I'm sure it has worked OK there before . . . . or has it?

Worse still - for me - is that my habitation battery seems to dead - no 12v appliances without the mains on. (I assume the charger is OK otherwise I wouldn't be getting the things to work at all). Don't know if the problems are related but they certainly arrived together. And for the life of me I cannot see how to remove the hab battery without first removing the driving seat! So I can't check the thing. Another reason for my call to A/S!


----------

